# IPMA - Radar na Madeira aprovado



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2013 às 22:00)

*sistema de vigilância do estado do tempo na madeira (com radar meteorológico), foi aprovado.*


> 2013-12-20 (ipma)
> 
> o projeto radar-madeira (madfdr-03-0235-feder-00028 - sistema de vigilância do estado do tempo na ram com radar meteorológico), foi aprovado no dia 16 de dezembro de 2013, no âmbito do programa operacional de valorização do potencial económico e coesão territorial da ram (intervir +). O investimento elegível é de 3.644.613,00 € e a comparticipação da união europeia (fundo europeu de desenvolvimento regional - feder) de 3.097.921,05 €, isto é 85 %. A comparticipação nacional (15%), será assegurada através das receitas gerais do oe, atribuídas ao ipma i.p..
> 
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...media/noticias/textos/radar-madeira_2013.html


----------



## Lousano (20 Dez 2013 às 22:25)

Agora será tempo de investir nos Açores.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2013 às 22:27)

O IPMA usa o radar americano nos Açores, apenas não pode disponibilizar os seus dados.

Apesar de já o ter feito.


----------



## Lousano (20 Dez 2013 às 22:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> O IPMA usa o radar americano nos Açores, apenas não pode disponibilizar os seus dados.
> 
> Apesar de já o ter feito.



Devido aos corte orçamentais  na defesa do EUA, o radar da USAF pode em poucos anos deixar de estar disponível.


----------



## camrov8 (21 Dez 2013 às 11:29)

neste caso o ipma não pode fazer nada o radar é privado, e em vez de se gastar dinheiro inutil como o que foi gasto no hotel no miradouro para as lagoas em S. Miguel tinham construido um.


----------



## fablept (21 Dez 2013 às 17:21)

camrov8 disse:


> neste caso o ipma não pode fazer nada o radar é privado, e em vez de se gastar dinheiro inutil como o que foi gasto no hotel no miradouro para as lagoas em S. Miguel tinham construido um.



Falas do Monte Palace? Um belo tesourinho deprimente açoriano Mas o casino tambem caminha para lá

Para ter cobertura total nos Açores, precisávamos mais dois radares, um no grupo Oriental e um no grupo Ocidental, mas no grupo ocidental será mais dificil justificar um radar, pois o número de habitantes naquele grupo nem chega aos 10000 habitantes. O radar das Lajes abrange o grupo ocidental e a ilha de S.Miguel, >90% da população açoriana, acho que enquanto o radar das Lajes funcionar, dificilmente teremos outro.


----------



## camrov8 (21 Dez 2013 às 19:16)

é esse mesmo mas não estou a falar mal dos Açores infelismente é uma praga nacional entre rotundas e mamarrachos pois dão mais votos doque ter um radar ou estações meteorologicas ao serviço da população


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2013 às 15:45)

Lá pra 2030 lá se terá serviço público .

A comparticipação do programa europeu é enorme, o facto de a obra vir a levar tanto tempo ainda torna tudo mais ridículo, pois não podem dar a desculpa que não há dinheiro se não fosse a europa não havia radar basicamente, uma vez mais, obrigado Estado por tanto me roubares e esfolares e não aplicares o que me roubas sendo a UE a dar tudo, pra onde vai o dinheiro, não sei.


----------



## Knyght (11 Jan 2018 às 20:33)

Boas,

O radar da Madeira já está em testes, vamos lá ver se não dá barraca. Os piores temporais têm entrada Sudoeste...


----------



## clone (11 Jan 2018 às 20:42)

É possível consultar a sua atividade?


----------



## Knyght (11 Jan 2018 às 20:47)

clone disse:


> É possível consultar a sua atividade?


Veio uma imagem dele no diário, confusa... O Raio foi eu que fiz, de 200km...


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jan 2018 às 21:16)

http://www.dnoticias.pt/impressa/he...-vento-forte-frio-e-neve-ate-amanha-AF2575174


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2018 às 21:48)

Bah.






Continuo sem ter uma ideia da utilidade do radar _vs_ a orografia madeirense. Infelizmente a frente também foi estreita. Enfim, há que esperar.

Vai haver alguns dias em que chove a potes no Funchal e no radar _no pasa nada_. Lá chegaremos 



> Vítor Prior, responsável do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera na RAM, explicou ao DIÁRIO como tudo está a decorrer: “Estive a acompanhar ontem de manhã uma superfície frontal fria, com precipitação associada, e deu portanto, a evolução de toda manhã dessa mesma superfície frontal, em direcção ao arquipélago, Madeira e Porto Santo”.
> 
> Ao início da tarde de ontem, no Porto Santo, Vítor Prior disse que, através da informação do radar, “deu para comprovar que chovia na ilha dourada”: “Entre as 13h45 e 14h, e com informação em tempo real, com imagens de cinco e cinco minutos, o que é excelente”, diz.



http://www.dnoticias.pt/impressa/he.../radar-no-porto-santo-ja-ajuda-ipma-NE2574294


----------



## Knyght (11 Jan 2018 às 23:43)

Amigo, na altura falaram deste radar de 2Milhões. Pelo que sei há uns mais pequenos de 200 mil €, um colocado na zona sul, outro mais a norte e outro no Porto Santo culmatava os blindspots... Vamos lá ver...


----------



## rozzo (12 Jan 2018 às 00:14)

Vamos lá ver.. Para precipitação orográfica gerada sobre a ilha não há nenhum radar que interesse. Se for precipitação fraca no mar que "disparata" na encosta tanto faz onde esteja o radar, pois não terá poder de nowcasting atempado. 

O interesse do radar é de permitir  monitorizar sistemas com tempo de aviso de horas ou na pior das hipóteses dezenas de minutos. 

Esse seu interesse é relativo a:

1- sistemas já agressivos que já estejam formados no mar e não dependam da orografia. E aí não há dúvida que é uma mais valia, e penso que tendo em conta os obstáculos é mesmo a localização menos má

2- sistemas que podem ser amplificados pela orografia, independentemente de no mar ainda não o serem. 

Neste segundo caso é que vamos ver que mais valia trás ou não. Teoricamente, eu diria que com o acumular de casos de estudo permitirá aos previsores reconhecer padrões no radar característicos de precipitação que vai ser altamente amplificada pela orografia e atempadamente ter algum aviso ou prevenção para essas situações potencialmente danosas para a ilha. 
Na teoria claro, vamos ver a prática.. 

Volto a referir que esse exemplo da chuvada torrencial no Funchal não ser vista no radar não tem relevância. O radar da Madeira não tem como mais valia comprovar que está a cair em tempo real a chuvada que as pessoas podem comprovar in situ, mas sim detectar com antecedência um eco que até pode ser precipitação fraca no mar, mas que permite ao meteorologista deduzir que irá gerar problemas ao chegar à ilha. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2018 às 00:32)

Se existisse na altura qual teria sido a relevância do radar aquando do aluvião de 2010?

As minhas recorrentes queixas não se referem aos fenómenos convectivos. O radar está a uns 70 kms da Madeira e a orografia não ultrapassa os 2000 metros. A convecção dificilmente não será captada pelo radar.

Quanto aos eventos estratiformes não sei muito bem que diferença fará os conhecimentos do meteorologista. As principais fontes de informação continuarão a ser os modelos e as observações das estações. A sul das montanhas o radar pode não dar (e em alguns casos não dará) uma perspetiva realista e a norte das montanhas o eco é basicamente irrelevante (no que concerne à Madeira).

O meteorologia de serviço vai acabar por inferir a severidade do evento com base nos ecos a oeste da Madeira (a mais de 100 kms de distância). Será realista? Eu estou em pulgas para ver o radar operacional 

Se continuamos a discordar, bom, é a vida. Continuo a escrever que a climatologia da Madeira não a torna um local prioritário para a instalação de um radar mas a culpa reside no Governo Regional dos Açores


----------



## rozzo (12 Jan 2018 às 01:06)

Mas à distância que está o radar da ilha da madeira, a sombra, ou cegueira que dizes do radar para sul, é pequena, ocupa poucos graus nos 360 disponíveis, acredita. Ainda há pouco tempo fiz essas contas por alto, ver se encontro o esquema. 
Se estivesse na encosta norte da ilha era enorme a cegueira, obviamente! Assim é bastante pequena, permite ver quase tudo mesmo para sul, a sério, oculta muito menos do que estás a supor. 

Relativamente ao resto, como te disse, se houvesse radar testado e calibrado desde há 20 anos não sei se teria feito diferença no dia da catástrofe recente. Talvez tenhas razão e nada mudasse. Isso é precisamente o que disse, que agora será testado e avaliado em termos de mais valia ou não que possa trazer para eventos desse tipo. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Knyght (19 Fev 2018 às 22:51)

E a partir de Domingo vamos ter brincadeira...


----------



## clone (31 Mar 2018 às 15:35)

Não era suposto ficar disponível até fins de março?


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2018 às 01:30)

clone disse:


> Não era suposto ficar disponível até fins de março?



O radar entrado em funcionamento, em regime experimental, em *16 de novembro de 2017*.
Com as observações que passaram a ser disponibilizadas em tempo real, tem sido possível, desde então, acompanhar as situações meteorológicas que têm dado origem a precipitação, em particular as que estiveram associadas às tempestades de finais de fevereiro e meados de março de 2018.

IPMA


----------



## Knyght (8 Ago 2018 às 20:07)

Ainda não temos datas de disponibilidade de imagens. Mas já está aceite.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2018 às 17:17)

Acho que já entendi porque o alcance está apenas a 100 km. Se repararem, o nome da task do radar é VENTO_A (em vez do MAXZ), o que me faz pensar que estão a usar as imagens da medição Doppler de vento (produto muito utilizado em fenómenos severos convectivos), que geralmente só chegam aos 100 km (é assim nos radares do Continente), o que pode explicar também os artefactos na imagem.

Não sei porque fariam isso na imagem pública de reflectividade, talvez seja um erro de integração, já que internamente utilizam outras imagens. A imagem que publicaram nas notícias é a correcta, alcance maior e tudo.


----------

